# Wood for carving or turning ???



## StubornDutchman (Mar 23, 2013)

I realize I am getting ahead of myself since my band saw mill is only half finished, but I am curious. Our woods suffered a severe storm almost two years ago. The logger left behind a lot of trunks and stumps. I guess he determined the logs weren't veneer quality or what ever. I'll be milling most for lumber to construct out buildings and such for our farm. Many of the stumps have two or three feet of good trunk on them. They range from one to three feet in diameter. The woods was mostly made up of oak, cherry, silver maple, hickory, and some poplar, but no pine. 

I'm not a woodworker and don't know anyone who is. Would any of this be desirable for woodworking? My friend just built a large solar kiln and might let me use it for small stuff if need be. Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 24, 2013)

oak and maple for building, poplar will work for carving but like cherry cracks alot! for lumber--use poplar for vertical cants and oak for the horizontal spans,, maple is great for furniture, so is oak--it all really depends what specifically your making out of the wood. just start processing it and letting it dry, you will find a use.


----------



## qweesdraw (Mar 24, 2013)

Owning a mill myself i have found that most turners will not buy much from you.
Burls= yes
Most small Lathe projects i have done.
Pens=3/4"
Bottle stoppers= 6/4"
Seems i couldn't sell smaller stuff off the mill and got tired of putting furniture ends/scraps in the wood stove,so i bought a lathe.
What a BLAST!
I have yet to turn bowls and larger stuff since i am still learning.
Also you will find that a 2' long log is kind of tough to mill as they tend to want to move/shake as you are milling.
Most hand carvers and lathe folks that i have found are older 55+(retired) needing a hobby to get away from the OL' LADY 24/7,most can rip wood on their homeowner band saw for smaller stuff on their own.
Just what i have found.
Mark


----------



## StubornDutchman (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I was really hoping I could be a good source for woodworkers, thinking they would have a hard time finding the kind of stuff I see here. I guess I'll just have to find uses for it myself, like small benches and stuff.


----------



## qweesdraw (Mar 25, 2013)

StubornDutchman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was really hoping I could be a good source for woodworkers, thinking they would have a hard time finding the kind of stuff I see here. I guess I'll just have to find uses for it myself, like small benches and stuff.


 As in most things tools make the job!
After your mill is up and running i recommend a bench planer 12.5"-14" to start.
Easier to sell woodworkers lumber that has a glass finish with the grain smiling @ them than rough cut.
It will also save you sander time and sand paper in the long run for home projects.
Used on CL about $125 up check reviews snipe and knife replacement (local) prior to buying.
Just a thought.


----------



## StubornDutchman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, qweesdraw. Definitely something to consider. Since I am retired, I think this could be something I should explore and test the market a little.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 12, 2013)

We have a local farm and equipment auction twice a year. I planked up a Maple log, heavily spalted, 2" thick. Ran 2 pieces through the planer on one side. They were about 5' long by 12" wide, got 40 bucks for the pair, Joe.


----------



## StubornDutchman (Apr 12, 2013)

rarefish383 said:


> We have a local farm and equipment auction twice a year. I planked up a Maple log, heavily spalted, 2" thick. Ran 2 pieces through the planer on one side. They were about 5' long by 12" wide, got 40 bucks for the pair, Joe.[/QUOTE
> 
> I really like that idea! We have a pretty decent auction locally that's held spring and fall. I will have to find out what their fee arrangement is and give it a go this fall.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 23, 2013)

Best wood for turning is Free wood , i can hear a saw at two miles ,and can't hear her in the next room .I did pay 100.00 $ the other day but for a 30 "x 12 ' white oak log that was perfect to a old lady that was meaner than _____ ,i kind of liked her .


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone know of a good cheap beginner lathe?


----------



## qweesdraw (Apr 28, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Anyone know of a good cheap beginner lathe?


 Try CL.,Make sure the headstock and tailstock are MT2 (Morris taper 2),more accessories than older lathes for less$.
In the long run sometimes sometimes cheap will= more $.
Try to stay away from a pipe base if at all possible.(i own one,hate it).
I found Jet mini on CL for $200(+++++) all i use anymore for what i make.
Grizzly cloned the Jet mini for about $300 new.
YOU TUBE(Captain Eddy,Carl Jacobson),for lathe lessons!
Hope this helps. 
Mark
P.S. Plan to be addicted!
Way hard to not sneak out to the shop and turn something.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 29, 2013)

qweesdraw said:


> Try CL.,Make sure the headstock and tailstock are MT2 (Morris taper 2),more accessories than older lathes for less$.
> In the long run sometimes sometimes cheap will= more $.
> Try to stay away from a pipe base if at all possible.(i own one,hate it).
> I found Jet mini on CL for $200(+++++) all i use anymore for what i make.
> ...



Beauty! Thanks for the info! MT2 is the make of the ends? I know I'll be addicted IF I'm any good at it that is! I'll let ya know what I pick up cause ill have some questions for sure!


----------



## qweesdraw (Apr 29, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Beauty! Thanks for the info! MT2 is the make of the ends? I know I'll be addicted IF I'm any good at it that is! I'll let ya know what I pick up cause ill have some questions for sure!



Unless somebody butchered it the headstock and tailstock should both be MT2.
This is what they look like.
Penn State Industries: Product Search


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok Ive found a craftsman lathe that has a 3 foot bench? Does that mean I can carve wood thats 3 feet long? Hes asking $100 and says it works. I emailed him asking for pics. Do you guys know if craftsman if a good name?


----------



## qweesdraw (May 1, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Ok Ive found a craftsman lathe that has a 3 foot bench? Does that mean I can carve wood thats 3 feet long? Hes asking $100 and says it works. I emailed him asking for pics. Do you guys know if craftsman if a good name?


 Craftsman changes Mfg's like we change underwear.
It is possibly an American tool if older,pipes between the headstock and tailstock if you were closer i would sell you mine for what i paid $50. (hard to lock down the toolrest,tailstock slips,you can't find parts).
If it comes with alot of chisels (10) or more it might be worth it.(hopefully not chaepo HFT)
Start a new thread in this forum,I am fairly new to turning and many more know more than myself.
Watch Captain Eddie wood lathe 101,I don't think he showed that the headstock has a hole in the center that will also will accept a MT2 . #98 Woodturning 101 - Lathes - YouTube
I think there is a part #2 also.(he is a GREAT teacher follow him).
Possibly you need to make something 3' long?,I do smaller stuff and the Jet in the vid is my main lathe.
Mark


----------

